# Prepare for a Photo Onslaught! ^.^



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry about the dirty glass, didn't clean it yet...


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Opaline Gourami, male.









This is a mean little fry. He/she attacked and killed his/her brother/sister last night. But the odd thing is, he/she leaves fish with different colors(not related) totally alone. Dead fish was a snack for my puppy. 










This is Lemon's new home. I put a divider in the 55g where the Angelfish are. I put in fry in his side to grow and then put them on the other side once they are too big for the Angels to eat.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

The Gold & Silver do a weird thing, they act as bodyguards for the Marble. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry about to poo...









































With flash.









With out flash.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

They are about 3-4in. Marbled gets along with the Golden, but either way, all three have their fav. spots. 

This is my Gray Zebra I think, lol. He used to like me a lot, but the other two taught him to hide from people. 

































Here is my Gold Angel.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

And here is my Marble Angel. Now-a-days he/she likes me. We spend lots of time staring at each other, he/she seems to enjoy it, lol.

















































Here are some of their tank mates!
Male Opaline Gourami.









Here is one of the Dojo Loaches chilling in a floating plant. 









11 Platy fry. They are hiding in the floating plants.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

VAMP, Crowntail. Lives in a 55G with Livebearers & Oto Cats. 









































LEMON, Super Deltatail. Lives in a 55g divided with a few baby Livebearers.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow that is a lot of pictures. Your silver angelfish looks exactly like mine. How big are they?


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Silver? You mean the gold pearlscale or the zebra/gray?
I'd say 3.5-4in tall w/fins.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I mean the zebra. Mine is 6 in tall with the fins, and 5 in long with the tail.
Plus you called it silver. You said "Gold and Silver act as bodyguard for marble"


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea, I copy & pasted from my posts on another forum. Idk what it really is.


----------

